# Camping World Tow Mirrors



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking to buy a set of MCKesh mirrors for my TV and ran across these at Camping World. http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...=14887&src=SRQB.

Anyone know anything about them?

Mark


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

They look to attach the same way as the McKesh but a whole lot cheaper. We have the McKesh but only because I didn't see these at the time I bought mine.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Assuming the price is for one mirror, it is about half the price. If you live close to a CW, you could maybe buy them and return them if they don't work out. Otherwise, unless I could find a lot more than two reviews, I would tend to go for the real McKesh....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Otherwise, unless I could find a lot more than two reviews


Yeah, and one of those was not too good.....too much vibration.

Anyone else have suggestions?

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Otherwise, unless I could find a lot more than two reviews
> 
> 
> Yeah, and one of those was not too good.....too much vibration.
> ...


MSWALT

I would call Camping World and ask to talk to anyone that can tell you about the mirrors. Numerous times I have had CW employees stir me fro one brand or product to another - they don't have a vested interest in selling you anything that you are either going to be disappointed in or bring back -- so they should be able to tell you the customer satisfaction level of these mirrors..

just my 02s...

.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

My thought on this style of mirror is that it seems the strap would vibrate against the paint on the door. I have had similar things (straps, ropes, etc.) leave nasty marks on my paint after just a few miles. How do you keep that from happening with this style mirror?


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I happen to have a set of Mckesh mirrors that I would part with. New vehicle doesn't need them! They are nice. Only one year old. Has extra round mirror on one side








.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I purchased these CIPA Slip On for my Chevy. They are a tight fit and seem to work well. Very little vibration.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I also just bought the CIPA slip on mirros. They seem to fit well but haven't towed yet. I had same concern with McKesh style mirros that they would scratch the paint but all who use them seem pleased and haven't had a problem. Try out the CW ones and return if they don't work as well. At half the cost you can get some new wheel chocks too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Assuming the price is for one mirror, it is about half the price. If you live close to a CW, you could maybe buy them and return them if they don't work out. Otherwise, unless I could find a lot more than two reviews, I would tend to go for the real McKesh....
> [snapback]103504[/snapback]​


You bought an Outback...not a Jayco

Same concept for the mirrors...why buy the cheap imitation when you know the quality of the other?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Cipa slip ons here too......

There is less vibration on the tow mirrors than the regular ones........

Steve


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

mayz83

How much for the Mckesh mirrors? I'm interested if Mark doesn't want them.

Will


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.rvlifestyles.net/ItemPage.aspx?...74-b8f1011238b6

We just bought these clip-ons yesterday.
I think they were OK,







DH didn't complain...........









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I


> happen to have a set of Mckesh mirrors that I would part with





> How much for the Mckesh mirrors? I'm interested if Mark doesn't want them


MAZ83,

Where were you a few hours ago? I ordered my McKesh mirrors this morning.
Thanks anyway, though.

WillTy3,

If you can get em', get 'em.

Mark


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I have the clip ons that Tami posted. They work alright, you have to adjust them perfectly before you move. And if you change how you are sitting, you won't be able to see them. I thought they were a little small but I only use them when I tow the Outback. They get the job done.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Beerman


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

MAYZ83 said:


> I happen to have a set of Mckesh mirrors that I would part with. New vehicle doesn't need them! They are nice. Only one year old. Has extra round mirror on one side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAYZ83, Have you sold them yet? Price?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I paid $63 for the pair. See signature picture.
No vibration. They haven't hurt the paint on the TV at all. As with any attachment you must clean any dirt and dust off the door before you attach.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mark,

I think you made the right choice. Before I had the Outback, I rented a Traillite, and borrowed a set of McKesh's from a friend. They worked great. When I went to pick up the Outback, I borrowed another set of the knock-off's like CW sells, and they did vibrate a good bit. I already knew I wanted Powervisions for the Avalanche, so I didn't buy a set of McKesh, but were I to get a set of detachable mirrors they would be the ones.

Now, with the Excursion, the Ford Factory mirrors are great, so I won't even be putting powervisions on.

Tim


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry I havent replied yet. I was gone this weekend. Anyway I still have those McKesh mirrors. I would take $100 for the pair plus actual shipping cost. Like I said they are a year old, great shape, and have 1 round convex mirror. Thanks


----------

